# Remis Cab Blinds on Ducato X250 with Heosafe Door Locks?



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

We are contemplating putting Remis Blinds in the Cabin of our 2009 Ducato Burstner. We had them on our Hymer which was on a Ford and found them so much better than the folding removal ones on the Burstner. We have fitted Heosafe door locks to the cabin door and now wonder if we can fit the blinds. Looking at the fitting instructions they appear to hug the rear corner of the armrest and this is where the locks are fitted. I hope that this corner is not critical and can be cut away.

Has any fitted or got these blinds with the Heosafe locks?

Thanks


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

*Remus cab blinds and Heosafe locks*

Hi Razzo

How did you get on fitting the cab door blinds with having your Heosafe door locks fitted?
Did they cause any obstruction or did they fit ok?
I'm looking at the other way - a cab door fitted with blinds and adding the Heosafe locks on afterwards (Ducato).
Just wondering if all went well?


----------

